# Out of the shadows...



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 5, 2015)

Well met, everyone! I've read MT off and on for maybe a year, and decided to step out of the shadows.

My name is Gerry Seymour. I am an instructor in Western North Carolina, where I teach a form of Nihon Goshin Aikido. The site ngaexperience.com has as good a synopsis of the known history of the art as I've seen. I've been in martial arts since 1982, and have been studying NGA since around 1988.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 5, 2015)

Welcoming me to MartialTalk!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 5, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 5, 2015)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome! I look forward to conversations and friendly arguments with all of you.


----------



## donald1 (Oct 12, 2015)

Out of the shadows and into the light...
Hello!





Did I hear arguments?? Oh! Im great at that simple; im right and whoever disagrees with my ideas is well... wrong afcoarse


----------



## Buka (Oct 13, 2015)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------

